# any info on a Wade in this area



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I went by here because I saw it on the map and it looked interesting, you cant drive down there but you can walk the area as long as you check in and out for safety reasons. Has anyone been here or is it a waste of time?


----------



## Fissionfool (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you would be knee deep in mud


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

good place for kayakfishing.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*been there many times!*

flatties & reds ....oh yea & MUD!

i've waded it and have done pretty well....just be prepared to fish in knee mud deep ....as long as you stay close to the bank it's not to bad

speckcaster


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I have not fished there yet, I thought that I have seen car and trucks on there before.
I have been wondering how they drove out there. Something has to been driven out there to make those roads.
I have caught reds and flounder in that area.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

looking at the google map, it doesnt look very accessible or got a public entrance. I guess you just drive straight thru harbour dr. and you'll get to the park?


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

The only entrance for a vehicle is locked, you have to park at the city park and walk down the trail. I haven't been yet but may hit it one day.


----------



## PELAGICDAWG (Jul 15, 2012)

Mud mud mud


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

These guys are spot on about the mud. I grew up on the water just around the corner from this pic. The shore line that faces Nassau bay is good if you can get over there. There used to not be any trails through there. 

Pleases keep in mind that the coast guard just put an act in place two years ago that required any vessel that had a head on board to be inspected. There has been a huge issue with liveaboards discharging waste in Clearlake. Not saying this new inspection stops it but its a step on the right direction. Soo I mean if your in to that kinda thing keep all them corn-eyed catfish you want. But I'd say catch and release


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I am a catch and release unless someone who's with me or I know wants fish, glad they are cracking down on people doing that.


----------

